# Last Day



## lawrence1 (Jul 2, 2008)

For ducks

Anybody else get out today?

We bagged a couple greenheads and a goose. I knocked a bufflehead down but it got away from me.

Anxiously awaiting October.


----------



## BuckeyeHunter (Nov 5, 2008)

Got 2 geese. Better than nothing! I shot a total of 2 ducks all of January. Just a terrible late season for me with everything being frozen. I thought it would be a banner year when I had personally gotten 74 ducks by New Years but nope.


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

We had a fun last morning. 6 man limit of honks, 21 ducks with one band and a decent Drake pintail.


----------



## dig_doug_l (Jul 25, 2005)

ducky152000 said:


> We had a fun last morning. 6 man limit of honks, 21 ducks with one band and a decent Drake pintail.


Nice job ducky!


----------

